

A $20 Bike Made Of Cardboard Is Headed To Market - OJKoukaz
http://www.businessinsider.com/20-cardboard-bike-headed-to-market-2012-10

======
koski
Made out of wood pulp. Even so, the 20-pound bike will, according to a story
by Fast Company [1], support riders weighing up to nearly 500 pounds. It will
also be waterproof and fireproof.

If that's true, I think there might be punch of other use cases for the
material.

[1] [http://www.fastcodesign.com/1670753/this-9-cardboard-bike-
ca...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/1670753/this-9-cardboard-bike-can-support-
riders-up-to-485lbs)

